# Connaissez-vous de bons E-Book Gratuit ?



## Syl33 (11 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, je vient d'acquérir un iPad 2 reconditonné (après des mois et des mois d'attentes !) et je voudrais me lancer dans le lecture d'EBook. 
Si quelque'un connait de bon livres gratuits pour débuter je suis preneuse


----------



## François Mousnier-Lompré (11 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir, Syl33

Tu connais sûrement iBooks, à télécharger sur l'Applestore, gratuit, et super ? Sur l'Applestore, il y a des tas de livres gratuits que tu peux télécharger et lire sur iBooks.
Bonne lecture !


----------



## ness_Du_frat (13 Juillet 2012)

Bon, moi je peux te conseiller mon bouquin, il est gratuit. Après, je ne sais pas s'il est bien, mais tu peux tester 
Sinon, il y a plein de livres qui sont tombés dans le domaine public, tu peux les trouver très facilement et gratuitement. Il y a des sites qui les lisent, genre celui-là : http://www.livrespourtous.com/


----------



## Syl33 (17 Juillet 2012)

C'est super merci je vais voir ça ! 
Je vous avoue que c'est un peu perturbant de passer de la version papier à la version numérique...


----------



## Remmand (18 Juillet 2012)

La bibliotheque éléctronique du Quebec. Plein de livre sous différent format.
http://beq.ebooksgratuits.com/
R.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2012)

Il y a plein de livres libres de droits dans la boutique iBook de ton iPad (issus du projet Gutenberg).


----------

